#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > اخبار: چه کسی می‌تواند IP شما را ببیند و با آن چه می‌کند؟

## jfrras

آدرس IP شما هویت اینترنتی شماست. در  سطح فضای وب شما با این هویت شناسایی می‌شوید و از همین طریق قابل رد‌گیری  هستید؛ اما چه کسانی قادر به دیدن آدرس IP شما هستند و اگر آن را بدانند،  چه کارهایی ‌می‌توانند انجام دهند؟

   وب‌گردی و گشت و گذار در اینترنت شباهت بسیاری به گشت و گذار با یک خودروست؛ همانند همه خودرو‌ها افراد هم یک پلاک دارند که دیگران قادر به دیدن آن بوده و اگر لازم باشد، می‌توانند اطلاعات بیشتری را از همین مسیر به دست آورند.

  در واقع آدرس IP مربوط به یک دستگاه به همین شیوه قابل تفسیر است، البته با یکسری تفاوت‌ها.




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*amer007*,*anti114*,*ar58*,*arstan*,*asadj*,*b52itt*,*cybernova*,*daneshrooz*,*DeDe*,*farhadi-1*,*hamed130*,*hanirayan*,*HJIK*,*hosseintafaz*,*jamalifashi*,*love_rap*,*mahdi122*,*MAHYAR1991*,*mj_blue*,*mohammadmoha*,*mojtaba00*,*nazaran*,*persiagostar*,*pps2011*,*sami_hanky*,*setam*,*shahab42*,*Siammobile*,*TARAZ20*,*tion*,*vahidati*,*vhw*,*ادریس خان*,*حسین درویشی*,*سعید11*,*غزال*,*غفور*,*مارشال*,*مهران رمضانی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

